# TT on Wheeldealers on September the 15th



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hurrah at last on the 15th next month a TT is being done on Wheeldealers and being shown on sky discovery channel


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

about time. what channel and time exactly?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cheers for info Paul


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Just put a reminder in my phone. Should be fun to watch  Thanks!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I would like to know why this thread was moved as it was for all the owners on the forum to see rather than just mk1 owners :twisted:


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

i think this is a new thread because the other one included the list of all the cars involved in the latest series of WD


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Thought I would just bump this for all who may have missed it as it only a week away and should be a good laugh.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't have sky  if anyone wants to or knows how to put it up as a torrent on the bay it would be great, if not I'll watch it in 2 years time on quest :l


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder if WD will be on the Virgin Discovery channel on the 15th as well :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Done a bit of digging for Virgin -

*Wheeler Dealers. Episode 10: Audi TT 21:00 - 22:00 
Mike hunts down the cheapest Audi TT Quattro he can find, which is at the end of a 450 km journey down to Cornwall. Edd must fix the gearbox to make a profit for them.*

Mmmm?? I trust he's not hoping to fix a mechatronic unit himself


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Just saw next weeks preview, might be an issue with the DIS and missing pixels. Be good to see Ed tackle the dashpod


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

he'll just do what he normally does and send it off to a specialist workshop for them to tackle it!!


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

The Audi TT Episode of the New Series airs Monday 15th September at 2100 on the Discovery Channel and Discovery HD


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Already been pointed out buddy.
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=724401


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

Tritium said:


> Already been pointed out buddy.
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=724401


Cheers, I didn't know, let's call my post a reminder then :roll:


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

E576DAN said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> > Already been pointed out buddy.
> ...


spot on pal, thanks for the reminder. i had genuinely forgot


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

+1


----------



## RKJA (Apr 21, 2011)

I supose it won't be on Quest for another three years then :?


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Will Chubby & China fit in a TT?


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

RobLE said:


> Will Chubby & China fit in a TT?


Haha doubt it!


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Can anyone advise the SKY channel number for this episode. I have had a look through the listings on Discovery at 9pm on the 15th as would like to record it but cannot see the TT episode mentioned ?

Thanks


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

spaceplace said:


> I don't have sky


No Sky in our household either :x Might have to plan a visit to the mother in law's! :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Episodes have been known to pop up on YouTube a day or two after broadcast ;-)


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Channel 242

4.00 p.m. Part 1 
The Wheeler Dealers take on an awesome Audi Quattro this week. Will the team be able to turn a profit on this rapid racer?
5.00 p.m. Part II - Our Audi resoration continues as mechanical maestros Mike and Edd try their luck on the Quattro. How will the lads fare in this remarkable challenge?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

SalsredTT said:


> Channel 242
> 
> 4.00 p.m. Part 1
> The Wheeler Dealers take on an awesome Audi Quattro this week. Will the team be able to turn a profit on this rapid racer?
> 5.00 p.m. Part II - Our Audi resoration continues as mechanical maestros Mike and Edd try their luck on the Quattro. How will the lads fare in this remarkable challenge?


that is not the TT


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

John Stratton said:


> Can anyone advise the SKY channel number for this episode. I have had a look through the listings on Discovery at 9pm on the 15th as would like to record it but cannot see the TT episode mentioned ?
> 
> Thanks


Ditto, cannot find it :? someone confused it with the Quattro build???


----------



## JK74 (Dec 11, 2013)

521 is the disco channel iirc.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

found it and set up, channel 520......  Thanks


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Doh - sorry  My mistake - didn't look properly.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks like a gearbox repair from the listing,and the add on telly had Edd pointing at the dashpod,so he can do the box while the dash pods at bba reman  :roll:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

mullum said:


> Episodes have been known to pop up on YouTube a day or two after broadcast ;-)


Here's hoping as this will the only way I will get to see the episode 

Paul


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have sky
> ...


Do you reckon you could tape it for me for my next visit up?


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Jaylad said:


> Looks like a gearbox repair from the listing,and the add on telly had Edd pointing at the dashpod,so he can do the box while the dash pods at bba reman  :roll:


Gearbox repair?! Is it the DSG then!


----------



## Fight1 (May 13, 2012)

The show already aired here, was quite disappointing to be honest. Ed did fix the gearbox himself, selector forks..


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Fight1 said:


> The show already aired here, was quite disappointing to be honest. Ed did fix the gearbox himself, selector forks..


Where did you see it as tv add says it on this Monday?

Ah just noticed your overseas so will have a different tv schedule.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looking forward to it, but I expect we will know more than Ed China & think what a load of rubbish.  
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice little teasers there. Thanks for the links. 8) some one please put a link up if it ever shows the full episode on YouTube as this will be the only way I will be able to watch it 

Paul


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If you can find the exact series and episode numbers - I can help ;-)


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

£1500 Quid


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

mullum said:


> If you can find the exact series and episode numbers - I can help ;-)


Series 11 episode 97 :wink:

Paul


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > spaceplace said:
> ...


Nobody says 'tape it' anymore, you're showing your age! :lol: Don't think she has that facility I'm afraid. :x


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

http://www.discoveryuk.com/web/wheeler- ... eries-11b/


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Right after this airs in the UK, might be a good time to sell if you're considering it ;-)


----------



## T5SYY (Aug 9, 2014)

I missed it  is it on any catch up or you tube?


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

That would be good as it has not been on yet - but if you are in the future can I have the Lotto numbers


----------



## Audi TT Malta (Jul 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Audi TT Malta said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OiPQaLI3eTE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Shall I be the first to hit the like button [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

[smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Just upgraded my sky account so I can watch this


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Looks like their doing the pixel fix on the dash also ;-)


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike doesn't half talk some pish :lol:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm working in Scotland during the week at the mo so I'll have to record it, be interesting to see how it's reviewed on here :lol:


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

FRAX said:


> That would be good as it has not been on yet - but if you are in the future can I have the Lotto numbers


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I think I speak for everyone when I say

"looking forward to seeing Ed China in the back seat!! " OOer!


----------



## dopeyonspeed (May 17, 2012)

On now


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Maryannes kingfisher TT at the start looked brilliant  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yup, really looked the part.

8)


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

J•RED said:


> Maryannes kingfisher TT at the start looked brilliant  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thought it was hers...recognised the FFS reg number.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Wak's instructions for removing the door card


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

£3750....140k!!!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Those headlights looked the dogs once replaced tbf. Not sure where he got them from for £300


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

They must have slipped / paid Steve at least a grand


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Was wondering about the aftermarket headlights for £300


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As a dealer I assume they have to include a warranty in the price?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wish he would have said where he got them.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol mine must be work about 8k then lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameshill247 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nem said:


> Wak's instructions for removing the door card


Thought so!


----------



## jameshill247 (Jun 13, 2014)

Makes me think i paid to much for ours! Same plate £5k but it has done less than 80k miles and was scratch free....was


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Starperformance did the same selctor fork fix on my old TT, cost a bit more than 50p though.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

I sold my old TT which was a 2003 same colour and same spec with 73k last year for less money.
Well you have to take the whole thing with a pinch of salt. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As for Wheeler Dealer pricing when they did the TVR Cerbera with the new chassis, the chassis they bought for about a grand under normal price.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Nem said:


> Wak's instructions for removing the door card


Yes I saw them also!  they should of got Wak to remap it


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

They made more than 2 1.8T models......

Will definitely be looking up Cluster Repairs UK 

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Interesting, but pointless unless you can DIY... No mention of DMF..
Maryannes TT looked very nice. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Nem said:


> Wak's instructions for removing the door card


I noticed that 8)


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> They made more than 2 1.8T models......
> 
> Will definitely be looking up Cluster Repairs UK
> 
> ...


http://www.clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/repair/model/audi-tt-8n-instrument-cluster-repair-service


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

zerocake said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > They made more than 2 1.8T models......
> ...


Yea had a nose already  Other places I've seen have quoted in excess of £200! So thought I would poke up with it, but if they have paid that (and yes I will quote that) then boom! SOLD! lol

J
xx


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Well never really learned anything from the show, it entertained me for an hour and that is better than most things on sky nowadays.
They only had good words for the TT and if you plan on doing your own heldex it might be good footage.
Sadly Edd never attempted to get in the back seat. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

FRAX said:


> Sadly Edd never attempted to get in the back seat. :lol:


You wanted back seat action did you 

J
xx


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I thought they would of at least attempted a run up the ski slope!!! Pointless even going there...


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> FRAX said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly Edd never attempted to get in the back seat. :lol:
> ...


You offering J xx
Just wanted to Laugh at Edd


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

FRAX said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > You wanted back seat action did you
> ...


If I had back seats  lol

I've seen quite big guys get into the back of a TT......big tight but they managed to sit ok with their legs across to behind the passenger seat lol

J
xx


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Found it disappointing , not enough detail in the fixes,...been watching this prog for years ,they use to but they seem to gloss over it these days, found all their prices on the cheap side too doesn't give the right signals out there :?


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Red-tt said:


> Found it disappointing , not enough detail in the fixes,...been watching this prog for years ,they use to but they seem to gloss over it these days, found all their prices on the cheap side too doesn't give the right signals out there :?


I agree they sort of rushed this episode I felt and didn't go into much detail and made the tt sound like a cheap car to own. However they did praise the tt 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> I've seen quite big guys get into the back of a TT......big tight but they managed to sit ok with their legs across to behind the passenger seat lol J xx


Hi Jess, Your back seats ?? :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## BUSANUTA (Aug 7, 2014)

I thought he did well to sell it for that money I wouldn't have given him £2 k for it :? .


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen quite big guys get into the back of a TT......big tight but they managed to sit ok with their legs across to behind the passenger seat lol J xx
> ...


Steady on now hoggster

J
xx


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

BUSANUTA said:


> I thought he did well to sell it for that money I wouldn't have given him £2 k for it :? .


yeah, £3750 for a 140 miler was way too much in my opinion


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

TomBorehamUK said:


> Mike doesn't half talk some pish :lol:


He's an arrogant muppet! Really rude when someone makes an offer on any of the cars he is selling! And he doesn't seem to know much about TT's - as others have said - x2 1.8 models and the highest performance model has 225BHP? :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Interesting with Cluster Repairs, he makes the point about not touching things without the black gloves but then they suddenly disappear as he's re-soldering the screen with his fingers touching the pcb and appear again in the next shot. Nice :/


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Knowone else disgusted about the engine frame he made? Was I the old one to see it crushing the poor plastic trim on the slam panel? Yes he had some cardboard under it but I would have loved to have seen the state of it afterwards......

Oh im famous now too! Just realised she had bought one of my Rear light symmetry patches and it was fitted to her car and can clearly be seen (or not) in the show! I could now put, As seen on Wheeler Dealers up in the Group Buy Thread! :lol: 8)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I couldn't believe they didn't change the cambelt kit,etc which is a main selling point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash87 (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't believe that guy paid £3,600 for a 2001 with 140k on the clock!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Ash87 said:


> I can't believe that guy paid £3,600 for a 2001 with 140k on the clock!


I don't believe a guy did pay £3600 for a 2001 car with 140k on the clock. They are still fun to watch, you just have to take them with a pinch of salt as it's a TV show.

My favourite comment was "the previous owner must have ticked all the option boxes, it's got lever seats, lever steerin wheal, cruise control" :mrgreen:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Somebody knows if there are a link to view the full episode?

Cheers


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

My comments although shocking, are that this is an entertainment show.

Q.Was the program staged for the best television experience? 
A. Of course

Q. What other evidence do you have for this?
A. Have you seen any other Discovery production and is that a valid question?

Q. Was there any key learnings for anyone on the TTF?
A. Unlikely!

Q. Is Mike Brewer a twat?
A. Sometimes

Q. Is Ed China the new WAK
A. Ofcourse not!

Q. Am I glad I watched it?
A. Yes, it was entertaining but they didn't really do much apart from a decent gearbox fix that folk can appreciate in video format and not forum text&pics.

Q. Would "fast n loud" of done a better job
A. Different strokes for different folks - Ed does the bare bones.

Q. Was the car worth £3600 in 2013
A. Doubtful as the next owner would likely be budgeting for: Timingbelt, DMF & Turbo

Q. What's for lunch?

:lol:

Also, Nem points out a few things that I spotted that are good to highlight - Good work


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

The state of the paintwork too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Poor paintwork, no alloy refurb, no cambelt...

Still, at least Mike said (twice) that it has a "big" stereo! Well, I saw a standard-fit tape-player...

I'm surprised it isn't a case of "broken" China, working with him on the show.


----------



## typ44q (Aug 27, 2014)

This episode is not due to air in the US until January of next year... might have to find an alternative source for it. I wonder if it is up on any torrent sites?


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought it was half @rsed nonsense, I used to rate this show. 
Did see the selector fork issue in the GBox though. Should have looked at the paint, timing belt, doors and a bit of engine bling. Maybe this leaves major opening for TTF TV  - good show covering the common faults and how to care for your TT.
(c)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Didn't even replace the missing battery cover trim..


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Was all far too rushed not very informative very disappointed !


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

rw5340 said:


> I thought it was half @rsed nonsense, I used to rate this show.
> Did see the selector fork issue in the GBox though. Should have looked at the paint, timing belt, doors and a bit of engine bling. Maybe this leaves major opening for TTF TV  - good show covering the common faults and how to care for your TT.
> (c)


ttf tv would be awesome. id subscribe to that anyday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTOC have a YouTube channel lol


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Wallsendmag said:


> TTOC have a YouTube channel lol


give owa??

sorry but us asha lads take a pinch of salt when a wallsend lad pipes up ha :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> TTOC have a YouTube channel lol


But the TTF channel would have a bigger audience and you wouldnt need to be a member....... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

What a stingy b*stard, love the look Edd gives Mike :lol:


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Well done "smurf"

You looked great


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

hello all

im so pleased you all recognized the car - i kept it under wraps as i didnt want negative or rubbish comments but am pleased to see most of you liked what you saw

Cost me a bit to get it to that level. new wheels lots of polish and a drive to Manchester to collect other things but worth it obviously

confession time - i dont have sky so have yet to watch my smurf or TT in action. I have static shots which i had been sent just after filming in the london docklands location in April but not seen the actual footage - if anyone has the opening sequence of my car to hand that they can share with me that would be brilliant .....

thanks again all


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

maryanne1986 said:


> hello all
> 
> im so pleased you all recognized the car - i kept it under wraps as i didnt want negative or rubbish comments but am pleased to see most of you liked what you saw
> 
> ...


congrats Maryanne, the hard work (and money) was worth it. the car looked awesome!!!!!

What a stingy b*stard, love the look Edd gives Mike :lol: 
Mike must have pockets like a circus clown - he had to do some digging to get that coin out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

The TT looked fantastic Maryanne, a credit to us all 8)

Just watched it and a bit surprised they didn't change the dmf and cam belt 

It takes a lot of the fun out of the programme when you know a lot of it is bs...

I would have thought I'd have seen a thanks to the ttf and Wak in the credits :roll:

John


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is sir Ed China putting that TT gearbox back together with a completely funked DMF? :lol: :lol:

Poor bstard that buys it, it was heat scored to death from driving the car with no 1st and 2nd gear. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I wouldn't expect anything less from someone with a name like Ed China!


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

I am eager to watch this, watched all the wheeler dealers from the very first episode but have noticed they're getting rather boring and less about the actual cars and fixing them. I don't have sky so have other means of watching them however I can't find any of this series anywhere. For the love of cars, classic car rescue and car SOS are far better shows


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

eldiablott said:


> rw5340 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was half @rsed nonsense, I used to rate this show.
> ...


me too, or what about a dedicated how too video section on the forum ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Best I can do for now. Should be in 720 HD when it's finished processing.

I'll upload the full 1080 HD version to the Club account when I can.

Click the youtube logo to watch it full screen.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Watched it last night, was okay, they are all the same bollocks really, like the XR2 that was all original but had clearly been restored at some point :lol:

Just brought back bad memories from doing the clutch and having to man handle the transfer box and gearbox on and off on the drive on axle stands :lol:


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Amazing cheers for that, watched this morning. I think they need to go into more detail about the mechanical side of things like other shows.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thank you very much Nick


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Personally I was a little disappointed, thought it could have been a lot better and usually love the series. As said maybe because we as a forum know a fair bit about the pitfalls and the usual bits that drop off of our beloved cars.

A. Did they really have to replace the Headlight units? No I don't think so, would have been more entertaining to watch them bake them in an oven or sand them down.

B. Replace the cam belt as such a strong selling point.

C. Liked the pod fix, but a little boring and padded time.

D. What was all that crap with the ski slope?

E. Gearbox fix was interesting.

F. Valeting the leather interior would have been nice?

G. Did anyone else notice the support bracket that Ed made up went vertically across the engine bay without taking off the trim? and then when they came back to it he had removed the plastic trim?

H. Mike Brewers is getting a boring bastard and Ed would be better off dumping the lard arse and presenting the show on his own :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you Nick for posting the link. Been dying to watch it!

Paul


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Thank you Nick for posting the link. Been dying to watch it!
> Paul


You watched it with that sound quality ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

mullum said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Nick for posting the link. Been dying to watch it!
> ...


Please feel free to link us to the 4k version with 9.1 dolby cinema surround...

Some people.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

basky said:


> H. Mike Brewers is getting a boring bastard and Ed would be better off dumping the lard arse and presenting the show on his own :wink:


He's an idiot! Really cocky yet seems to know little about the cars he's buying/selling - research! Would have been nice if they'd mentioned you can purchase a 3.2, DSG option on that, the QS, the lower-powered versions/roadsters...recall for ESP/spoiler, known issues such as dashboard/DSG issues...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Nem said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Paulj100 said:
> ...


I'm not criticising your effort, but I am criticising anyone wanting to watch with that sound quality (you'll notice I didn't mention the picture, which is pretty good, considering). Ok it's not exactly a feature film with Dolby surround, so if your watching on a mobile device - who cares ! But personally, as a sound quality enthusiast (not common on this OEM-biased forum) I'd prefer to wait for a decent quality HDTVrip ;-)
No need to get your knickers in a twist 

Am I right in thinking that you've recorded with a camera pointing at your TV with the sound being picked up by the cameras microphone from your TVs speakers ? Or is it just horrendous compression on the audio ? 
As the signal (from sky/virgin) is copy protected - it takes some specialist knowledge to record and share it digitally. But the method you've used is a workaround which might just delay it from being taken down from YouTube (because it's illegal to distribute such a recording, even if you are a TTOC committee member :lol: )


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

As far as I've been able to ascertain - all aftermarket headlights are halogen, not xenon. If the ones fitted in the show are xenon, I'd also like to know where from :-D


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Had a bad experience with cluster repairs recently. Anyone considering them might want to have a read of this thread.

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=701946

Of course I am now biased, and it is just the opinion of 1 unhappy customer. Apart from the standard of the repair work my main gripe with them was their customer service, which was pass poor throughout the whole sorry saga. They were at times dismissive, uninterested and aggressive over my complaint and gave the opinion of a very arrogant company who don't give a rats ass about the customer.

I'm over the whole thing now and won't discuss further on an open forum. Who knows, they might do a better job next time :roll:


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Many thanks to whoever brought this program to my attention. I thought it was brilliant.

I thoroughly enjoyed it and was very disappointed with the negative feedback on this forum. You should all have been over the moon that your cars have been given so much positive exposure, albeit it to a very small audience. A whole hour focussing on your pride and joy.

The engineer on the program is extremely good and his solution to the selector fork problem was brilliant, together with a quick run down on removing the gearbox and replacing the clutch..

There should be no more questions on this forum about changing the Haldex oil.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

poor1 said:


> Many thanks to whoever brought this program to my attention. I thought it was brilliant.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it and was very disappointed with the negative feedback on this forum. You should all have been over the moon that your cars have been given so much positive exposure, albeit it to a very small audience. A whole hour focussing on your pride and joy.
> 
> ...


I thought it was pretty good but really I am not sure he should have used a "nylock" in the hot confines of a gearbox. 
A locknut for sure but nylock is by definition not great for heat cycles.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak did you notice he used your how to to remove the door panel


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought it was pretty good but really I am not sure he should have used a "nylock" in the hot confines of a gearbox. 
A locknut for sure but nylock is by definition not great for heat cycles.

That occurred to me too. I would certainly have used an all metal lock nut. The other thing which occurred to me was that he never lowered the engine off the lifting bar he constructed, but that's nit picking.

For those of us who do that sort of work a look at the piece before the edits would be interesting.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wak did you notice he used your how to to remove the door panel


Yes saw that . 

He also used my other page , removingthegearboxandfixingtheselectorforkwithahomemaderivetextractiontoolandusingaproperlocknutandbolt.htm

Not! :roll: 

I liked his fix, lateral thinking and making a tool to solve a problem...... does anyone know if the purchase was real or just for show and if he owner is on here?

I'd also be real concerned on how both switches burnt out on the passenger window... window switches are rare a rocking horse poo to fail. suspect the motor is failing causing extra load and should get replaced.

Overall they cant fit in everything in detail into the show but I think we all learnt a little something from it, the gearbox fork problem and fix was most interesting to me.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was abit disappointed as I felt they did the TT just to fill an episode just to fill a series as I felt they could have done so much more to the car from remap to bib spoiler to make it a more powerful and modern looking car like they have with other lower price cars in the past


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ed should have followed my thread for polishing the headlight lenses :lol: 
Actually, the £300 was probably money well spent :-/


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

poor1 said:


> Many thanks to whoever brought this program to my attention. I thought it was brilliant.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it and was very disappointed with the negative feedback on this forum. You should all have been over the moon that your cars have been given so much positive exposure, albeit it to a very small audience. A whole hour focussing on your pride and joy.
> 
> ...


+1 from me and well said. Some of the people on this forum are never happy!
I found it an enjoyable hour of TV.


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is repeated at all? or at least the series / episode number so I can search for it myself?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's series 11 part b episode 3 (of part b). Episode number of the whole show (all series) is 97.
The US and the UK seem to number the series differently, and it hasn't always been on Discovery.
I've not found a stream or tvrip anywhere online, yet.


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

mullum said:


> It's series 11 part b episode 3 (of part b). Episode number of the whole show (all series) is 97.
> The US and the UK seem to number the series differently, and it hasn't always been on Discovery.
> I've not found a stream or tvrip anywhere online, yet.


bloody hell!!! haha, Cheers Mullum, I was hoping there would be a repeat sometime this week as there is with most shows nowadays!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh it'll be repeated several times on the discovery channel this week, and again before the next series (if commissioned).


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

wilson said:


> Does anyone know if this is repeated at all? or at least the series / episode number so I can search for it myself?


It can be had on Catch up if you are a Sky subscriber. Either with a Sky+ HD Box or on the Sky Go App on your tablet


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

poor1 said:


> wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if this is repeated at all? or at least the series / episode number so I can search for it myself?
> ...


Yep I've just searched it and found it on demand, cheers


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's on U Tube as well


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, can you post the utube link please, I can't find it :x


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

MichaelAC said:


> Hi, can you post the utube link please, I can't find it :x


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Try this:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The whole show is on the Wheeler Dealers YouTube channel, but costs £1.89 to watch if you want to watch it in good quality. Link: 




Watching Nick's is just as informative and free!


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Also on iTunes guys if you can spare the £1.89


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

£2.49 in HD ;-)

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/tv-season/a ... =914169509

Or £12.99 for a season pass

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/tv-season/w ... d907081923


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

mullum said:


> £2.49 in HD ;-)
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/tv-season/a ... =914169509
> 
> ...


My TV is rubbish so I went SD 

Ps I'd love a replacement set of lights for £300! Notice no mention of where that bargain came from.

Why were there no boost leaks, broken micro switches, duff thermostats or estimating fuel gauges to fix?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

I am surprised he didnt drop the sump


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Let's not forget the idea of this show, buy a cheap car, fix it up and sell for a profit, it is not there pride and joy and won't be wanting to spend hundreds on it (I know this isn't always the case as sometimes they go way overboard on the fixing up).


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Been working away from home all week and was looking forward to this, got home and found my tivo box has only recorded the first 5 minutes [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The mrs will have seen the program clash warning and stopped it recording [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

If you have a friend or relative with Sky, by using their password you can watch Sky on your laptop..I did this yesterday to watch wheeler dealers and its also how I watch F1..


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Just watched the Youtube video uploaded by Nick/Nem. Well done, that man. 

Mind you, reminded me why I don't watch the kind of mental drivel where, after every ad break, they remind you what happened a lifetime (i.e. 10 minutes) ago. FFS. Still, as light entertainment, it was OK.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

thankyou for the video links and upload guys 

Car looked super  xxxx


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Watched it on the YouTube link, thanks for posting [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I thought it was worth a watch, wonder if the car will ever turn up on ere?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

It's TV, so just entertainment. Don't take it seriously, then it's fine. Be fair though, who wouldn't want Ed China as a mate?

If you want a real laugh, the programme they made the other year where they did up a BRG (never ever been a Porsche colour) 3.2 Carrera Targa (aircooled 911) they asked the expert owner what to look out for and he said...quote...."Undo the oil cap and check for mayonnaise, if it's there then the head gasket has gone"...... Muppet! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## johntt225bam (Aug 21, 2015)

just watched the tt on wheeler dealers, how the hell did they get 3600 for a 140,000 mile y reg


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Since watching it, I'm now paranoid about the gearbox breaking on mine so I change gear very carefully. Is it really a common problem and was the broken component ever upgraded?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

F0X1E said:


> Since watching it, I'm now paranoid about the gearbox breaking on mine so I change gear very carefully. Is it really a common problem and was the broken component ever upgraded?


nope. it happened to me.

had to strip the box off and split it, £1.50 nut and bolt......... 2 days of labour [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

